# HALLOWEEN!



## Dublinperky (Aug 30, 2008)

Has any one been thinking what hey want o be for halloween this year! (I know it is bit early but I get excited) Post waht you want to be and it might give some people ideas. I want to be the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland. You know the one who is late for a very important date! Here is a picture of the cartoon. I haven't quite figured out how I am going to look like him yet!






So what are you going to be for Halloween!inkelepht:


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL I get excited about stuff like this too!

I don't know what i want to be yet..

Here are some ideas for other people - mostly ones I have been before

Devil

Werewolf

Witch

Spider

Ghost

Cat

They are quite orginal ones here are some not so original (if I can think of any)

Marilyn Monroe

Dog

Cat

errrm i can't think :?





:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am such a big kid when it comes to Halloween!:biggrin2:I think my family (being the crazy bunch that we are) are going to have a Halloween party this year although I haven't thought about what to go asyet.:?

Last year I went as the Wickedwitch of the west (from the Wizard of Oz)








See the resemblance?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 31, 2008)

This year i will be going as an extremely pregnant and miserable woman,lol.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the witch costume. Last year I was Mary who had a little lamb and I dressed Dublin up to be my ballerina lamb! He follows me everywhere so it fit!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow that witch costume is really good!

And Aly that sounded really sweet have any pics?


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 31, 2008)

I have already thought of what Ryan and I are going to be...regardless if Ryan wants to or not :biggrin2:.

Every year a seasonal Halloween store comes to town, soooo...


Ryan and I are going as ketschup and mustand. Our little weenie dog mix is going as a hot dog.


:laughsmiley:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

The ketchup and mustard sounds cute! Becca, I do have pic of me with the costume and Dublin but I have to ask my mom if I can put it on her and she is going to be gone until tommorow! Sorry!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh okay i will be waiting patiently - if thats possible for me

:biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I am not very patient either!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

You know we are very alike LOL!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 31, 2008)

Halloween is my favourite event of the year. Its better than Christmas. I love dressing up  Although, my Mum banned me from trick'or'treating at 14 years old lol.... I don't know if I will do anything, hoping there are going to be some parties around. Halloween isn't that big in the UK but I had the pleasure of spending one Halloween in the states and my God it was AMAZING! 

Here is me aged 11 (wow.. almost 7 years ago, that feels weird!) in my homemade bat costume...mwhahah.






Here is me in my pirate persona.. complete with necklace from POTC.






And here is my good friend Superman...






I've also been a pixie, a vampire, a cat, a robber. I used to throw a halloween party every year but only for trick'or'treating and I'm a bit old now.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Fran You're never to old :grumpy:-:biggrin2:

Great costumes!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

My brothers and I always take little kinds form our church to trick or treaat as an accuse to go!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Halloween isn't that big in the UK but I had the pleasure of spending one Halloween in the states and my God it was AMAZING!


I know - I think it's much more of an American holiday. Over here it's just a few witches hats and pumpkins and that's about it!Although halloween is bigger in Scotland than in England. I was in Scotland last year for halloween and it was brilliant!:biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was living in Canada it was even a bigger deal than in the US. There was even fireworks on halloween!:shock:

Aly!:tongue


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 1, 2008)

Over here alot of the times you get turned away, or people will turn off all their lights or go out for the evening to avoid you because its seen as being a chance for all the pikeys to be stupid. You can't buy flour or eggs from some supermarkets on Halloween if you are under a certain age. When I went out once when I was younger some idiots egged us. You get the kids who buy a cheap mask from a shop, put it on and go round to get money and sweets (same as the Carol singers usually). Its reallllly annoying... the little kids like it though!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

This year I'm dressing up as a bunny! WOOOO
:mrsthumper:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 17, 2008)

Argh - I'm at 3 Halloween parties this year so need 3 different costumes!:shock:Need to get my thinking hat on.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Over here alot of the times you get turned away, or people will turn off all their lights or go out for the evening to avoid you because its seen as being a chance for all the *pikeys* to be stupid.


Ha ha - Fran you just gave me such a giggle. I have a cousin that lives 'down sauf' and he always says pikeys. We say charves up here.He he he!:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2008)

'Down sauf'? Well now my stepmum's parents (from Sheffield) can't blame me from referring to them as 'oop north' all the time!

We say chavs too. Pikeys are people that are born like pikeys. Chavs are people who try to be pikeys. Most of them inhabit my school.

Here is a description from 'Chav Towns' of the very wee town I live in, Tonbridge, often referred to as 'Scumbridge' or 'The Toilet of Kent' (its not that bad really... its not Chatham!)

 _"Sat merrily on the River Medway, this is the town that spawned Royal Tunbridge Wells â itself a new town built in the style of Milton Keynes on the site of some polluted stream in 1958. However, worryingly Tonbridge too has a bit of a chav problem. This despite an influx of young non-chavs moving down from London to escape paying 300 grand for a one bedroom ex chav flat in Lewisham, Eltham or other chav war zones in SE London one can care to mention. Unfortunately the old 'build it and they will come' maxim has rung true here. The Southern end of the high street where a Lidl, Bookmakers, Kebab shop, Cheque changers, Mc D's and a Pound shop all sit within 500 yards of each other is a chav paradise, particularly when you add the presence of a Railway Station( where better to hang out drinking cider with a bleeding nose shouting you caaants at commuters) coupled with a busy taxi rank( only a short waddle with your two trolleys packed full of foreign processed "food" from Lidl ("What are these facking fings - Zoodelstroodelshysters? "I don't facking know...but they're only 49p for a packet of ten... an they've got a picture of a teddy bear on 'em!â). On school days young chavsters can be seen riding around on their push bikes (stolen) bare chested, Von Dutch T-shirt tucked into their tracki bottoms, Burberry cap in place and a Royal tucked behind each ear, trying to impress the hoards of non-Chav school girls who pour out of the local schools (best in the country apparently) on their way to the station, to be whisked off to their million pound converted oasthouse in the countryside. See how the high forheaded banjo playing spotty herberts try to communicate, by swinging from lampposts and bus shelters, a permanent look of bewilderment etched upon their face as they try to work out where 'thatâ lot have been all day, and just who are these mythical beings called Dads they talk about. Of course this daily interaction means that a small number of impressionable/rebellious non-chavs try to ape the chav look (no fakes here though). It can therefore be common to approach a bunch of loitering chavs expecting the worse, only for them to politely move out of the way and to catch brief snatches of their conversation involving, âlashings of ginger beer, Daddyâs portfolio and holidays in Tuscanyâ. Older male chavs are always accompanied around town by two chavettes, ignoring the constant verbal and physical abuse, as they yearn for the day that a hole is torn unto the Hula-Hoops packet, enabling the chav seed to unlock untold fortunes in state benefits. These unfortunates can sometimes be seen left tied to the railings outside the Wetherspoons, gazing misty eyed into the Woolworthâs across the road, whilst the master chav goes in for his 10am pint. The north end of the high street past the bridge can generally be considered a Chav free zone. Pizza Express, ASK and Si and their lack of a magic ice-cream machine pumping out coloured lard to keep chavlings "facking" quiet, means that chavs are thin on the ground here. However there are the remains of Tonbridge castle whose grounds provide an irresistible playground for chav activities, kicking bins over, WKD drinking, swearing etc etc. (These activities can also be witnessed in the outdoor swimming pool and the crazy golf course and the childrenâs playground and Sainsburyâs car park (skater chavs)). The linear nature of the high street forms an ideal Friday night race track on which the usual MAX'd Fiesta Poplars, Nova's and other MOT failures cruise up and down. Yes, apparently it is necessary to have a ten point race harness on a Corsa, and corrrrr look at the petrol cap on that Saxo 0.2d - you must be related to Jenson fucking Button! Meanwhile the rest stagger out of the Wetherspoonâs at closing time and make a beeline to the ultimate chav nightspot Source Of Sound. The âclassierâ ones arriving in a White Limo. Chav watchers should get a ringside seat by the public library for the usual clumsy fights, mating rituals and general vomiting. Itâs better than Jonathon Ross. Distressingly it is rumoured that the chavs anti-Christ supermarket Waitrose is to close and be replaced with an ASDA. Coupled with the Iceland store next door this could ultimately lead to the complete chav takeover of Tonbridge. Would the last person to leave, please turn out the lights."_  

Sorry :threadhijacked:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 17, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> This year i will be going as an extremely pregnant and miserable woman,lol.



arn't you in costume a bit early?

i'll prolly use my black velvet cape again this year over jeans and a tee for the church party. it's so easy, it's crazy. i called it Hermione last year....maybe i'll do Ginny this year, LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## Xila (Sep 17, 2008)

"Has any one been thinking what hey want o be for halloween this year!* (I know it is bit early but I get excited)*"

Too early? Heck, I've had my costume planned since August!
Anyway, I'm gunna be a bunneh. =D
A white one.
I'm going to make this dress
http://www.burdastyle.com/patterns/show/3608
(not so low-cut, though) and wear it, and I'm gunna' buy some white bunneh ears, and maybe some sort of knee socks and my normal sneakers.
Something like that.
But, I'm not sure if I'm even going Trick-Or-Treating. I don't want to go alone. =/
(Most of my friends are doing something, I think. I'll have to ask.)


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Halloween is my favourite event of the year. Its better than Christmas. I love dressing up  Although, my Mum banned me from trick'or'treating at 14 years old lol.... I don't know if I will do anything, hoping there are going to be some parties around. Halloween isn't that big in the UK but I had the pleasure of spending one Halloween in the states and my God it was AMAZING!
> 
> Here is me aged 11 (wow.. almost 7 years ago, that feels weird!) in my homemade bat costume...mwhahah.


I used to have a shirt like that too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 17, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I like the witch costume. Last year I was Mary who had a little lamb and I dressed Dublin up to be my ballerina lamb! He follows me everywhere so it fit!



Who is Dublin? lol. 

I don't do Halloween....I will most likely just stay home this year again and wait for the little trick-or-treaters...I may be at my dads house which will result in more trick-or-treaters, yay! lol. I will prolly dress up just for them, but i dont know....haha. 

Emily


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> Anyway, I'm gunna be a bunneh. =D



ME TOO ME TOO!!!

Right everyone you need to post pictures of your costumes LOL - when its halloween obviosuly when ur wearing it. :biggrin2:

Becca :rose::rofl::brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I like the witch costume. Last year I was Mary who had a little lamb and I dressed Dublin up to be my ballerina lamb! He follows me everywhere so it fit!
> ...



Dublins here doggiee - i think LOL

Becca :rose::rofl::brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 18, 2008)

Vidor's playing their Homecoming game against Nederland on Halloween...so it will be a big costumed bunch of lunacy, mixed in with homecoming mums and bells.. plus Vidor's traditonal Lights out halftime marching band performance.. plus the homecoming parade that afternoon, which shuts the entire town down, and the interstate..and I somehow volunteered to put myself in charge of the homecoming flot for 4-H.. so essentiially, I will be in costume all day, which is being made at the moment..

Here's my SteamPunk Wonder Woman Costume Thread..

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38670&forum_id=5&highlight=wonder+woman

And for giggles... here's some Vidor Pirate goodness...

This is our normal band routine.. unchanged since I was the girl drum major in the hot pants and GoGo Boots.. (moment of silence for my slender teenage legs..)

What's even funnier, if you do a search for the band, it pulls up performances all the way back to 1966.. and were all doing the exact same thing..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mINpQU_pB1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mINpQU_pB1c[/ame]



Here is the spectacular lights out halftime thing we do.. in a few segments.. looks weird on cam, but it's uber hard to do.. and looks better in person..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qxarToQNPk&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qxarToQNPk&feature=related[/ame]

This clip really shows the band well..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APb_TUwPcM&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APb_TUwPcM&feature=related[/ame]

Here's some of the homecoming parade..

http://www.pbase.com/vidorpirates/parade

And here's the mums my boys wore one year, I made both of these.... done in true FFA and 4-H style... these are worn on the arm.. not on the chest like the girls..it took me forever to do the braids and the loopy name things..and of course, once made, everybody wanted a dang FFA or 4-H one..I still have third degree burns on the tips of my fingers from the glue gun..




















These are the FFA Sweetheart and the Beau's mums on display because they were cumbersome on the float.. ok it wasnt a float.. it was the roof of my truck and Blake was the Beau..








So anyway.. thats my Halloween plans..

SORRY TO HIJACK THE THREAD!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought I'd bump this post since it is getting closer to Halloween and I am so excited to see some more costumes!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to be tinkerbell.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 24, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Dublinperky wrote: *
> ...



Yeah, Dublin is my dog! I dress up my kitty too. Want to see... too late I am putting on pics now!

























Aly!:tongue


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 24, 2008)

The last picture is precious !


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2008)

Your kitty is SO cute! I love how crosses it's eyes .

I'm being a bunny for Halloween, suprise suprise lol!

:biggrin2:

I can't wait! I'm supposed to go for a consultation to get my braces off on October 29th, so i'm hoping they'll be ready to come off and they can take them off before Halloween!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 24, 2008)

I haven't dressed up for Halloween in years (not a fan of it..) but apparently this year I am dressing up for the Halloween party at the club we go to. Yay? :? No idea what to go as though..


----------



## Michaela (Sep 24, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> When I was living in Canada it was even a bigger deal than in the US. There was even fireworks on halloween!:shock:
> 
> Aly!:tongue


You don't have fireworks on Halloween in the US? It's not really a big deal at all here, but there are always big fireworks displays.


----------



## JimD (Sep 25, 2008)

Me as "The Crow" a few years ago






And how about those Jack-o's


----------

